# Weekend Only!



## anardone2021 (Nov 8, 2020)

Ok so if I was to go weekend only for school purposes, would they make me open my hours to a full amount in my availability(open to close) or would I be able to leave my ideal 11-9 open?  Thank you


----------



## NKG (Nov 8, 2020)

anardone2021 said:


> Ok so if I was to go weekend only for school purposes, would they make me open my hours to a full amount in my availability(open to close) or would I be able to leave my ideal 11-9 open?  Thank you



My store would have denied your request unless you agreed to work at least 1 or 2 days during the week. No one gets to work just weekends only unless your ETL agrees to it.


----------



## Yetive (Nov 8, 2020)

That really depends on your workcenter and store.  Talk about it with your leader.  At my store, weekends only are generally fine.  Personally, I might ask you to be able to stay 'til close, but depends on where you work.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 8, 2020)

At my store they'd be fine with weekends only, but you will be working every weekend, both days.

11 to 9 might be OK, but they'd probably want you to extend to 10 and work a 3-10 or something like that, both days. Depending on your workcenter and how good you are, you might be able to work a 2-9 or 11-6 or something along those lines. 

Doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 8, 2020)

Talk to your tl.








						Q4 Availability Form
					

I am a guest advocate and my team lead just finished calling us all over to complete out Q4 availability forms!  I normally have 25 hours a week but reduced it a bit for Q4 and my team lead said it was ok.  After Q4 is over, will my original availability return or will this one stay??




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## MrT (Nov 8, 2020)

We have a couple of tms on weekend only.  One of them is only available 6am to 11am.  Hes been with target a long time though 15ish years atleast and never calls out.  He is scheduled both days every weekend though does occasional ask for days off.  Its not unheard of but it is really going to depend on your store.  I would much rather have a person dependably work 2 days a week then to be scheduled 4-5 and call out all the time.  If you are going to call out and you are weekends just quit.


----------



## Poofresh (Nov 16, 2020)

we have someone who only works weekends.  hes a backroom cleaner from everyone elses mess and that includes doing the bailers, everyones cardboards, stacking pallets, sweeping, and sometimes pushing bulky items to the floor (appliances, TP's, etc).


----------



## countingsheep (Nov 16, 2020)

That is deffinitely a wuestion for your hr. Weekends shouldnt be an issue and moat at mu store work mids like that. But they are all dbos with family obligations. So it really is up to your stores needs


----------



## anardone2021 (Nov 24, 2020)

Yeah so someone said it depends on the department...... I work as a guest advocate so I am assuming that keeping my 11 am to 9 pm would be ok because its at the most crowded time in the store!  Thank you guys!


----------

